# Accident waiting to happen?



## robert@fm (May 3, 2018)

https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...slily-mumsnet-debate-bodycon-us-a8329221.html 

Certainly not very practical in British weather.


----------



## Robin (May 3, 2018)

robert@fm said:


> Certainly not very practical in British weather


And think of the tan lines when it does turn hot!


----------



## kentish maid (May 3, 2018)

A cheeky little black dress, if only I was younger


----------



## Northerner (May 3, 2018)

It's very cheap, wonder if they have my size?


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (May 3, 2018)

Goodness, not much left to the imagination


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2018)

She's a model, she looks good in that outfit, but I'd be looking like this:


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2018)

Or this:


----------



## trophywench (May 3, 2018)

The 'headline' is an oxymoron I think .....


----------



## Contused (May 3, 2018)

KayC said:


> Or this:


Mmmmmm! Tasty!


----------



## HOBIE (May 3, 2018)

Only £13 . Far to much for a ball of string


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2018)

Taking 'ripped jeans' a bit too far?   A 'snip' at $168


----------



## KayC (May 4, 2018)




----------



## HOBIE (May 4, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Taking 'ripped jeans' a bit too far?   A 'snip' at $168
> 
> View attachment 8412


It wont be long till someone does this ?


----------



## mikeyB (May 4, 2018)

Erm- how does she have a wee? Could end up looking like a cats cradle


----------



## Robin (May 4, 2018)

I'm trying to imagine what the rear view looks like. No, I mean, I'm trying NOT to imagine what the rear view looks like...


----------



## kentish maid (May 4, 2018)

Robin said:


> I'm trying to imagine what the rear view looks like. No, I mean, I'm trying NOT to imagine what the rear view looks like...


A bit cheeky no doubt


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2018)

It’s like the thermal bandages costume in the film The Fifth Element! Only a supermodel could pull off THAT look: only just!


----------

